# Hi There!



## Teek (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I am not new to mice, but am mouseless at the moment. A while back, I bred for the local Audubon society, but I now realize that I did a lot wrong and I am here to learn the right stuff. As I said, I'm mouseless at the moment, but I am planning to get a little buck in the near future (I can't wait!)I am excited to join this forum and I am looking forward to awesome info and tips that aren't found anywhere else.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Teek (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

